# wood lathe chuck



## birdcarver (Nov 3, 2009)

I am new at wood turning, In the 2 weeks I have had the lathe I have turned a few bases that I use for displaying my bird carvings. I used the 4 inch faceplate that came with the lathe. I also have a screw chuck that came with ir also. But now I need some advise from you guys. I am looking at chucks on ebay, and there are serveral different types. My lathe is a king-seeley/craftsman with 3/4x16 tpi
I know nothing of chucks , most of my turning will be display bases but I want to try smaller vases, mini birdhouses,ect. 
What would be a good chuck for me to start with. what I have learned so far is that One Way seems the "best" but I don;t want to spend that much at this time. 
Also another question....when I use the faceplate, it is hard to get off the spindle. I read where there are "washers" that are available to keep this from happening. any thoughts on this? 
Thanks again
Tom:whistling2:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Tom,
The washers can be found here: http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...No_Lock_Spindle_Washer___spindle_washer?Args=

As far as chucks, I've got one of these: http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2005185/2005185.aspx and am quite happy with it. 

Grizzly also has chucks, I haven't used one but have read good things about them.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

First of all make sure you get a chuck designed for woodturning. The 3 jaw scroll chucks and 4 jaw independant chucks designed for metal lathes won't hold the wood securely enough.
If you want a high quality chuck buy the Vicmarc, Oneway, Nova or Axminster. Most other brands are knockoffs of these and they are pretty decent but don't quite match the top brands. Grizzly has one that is a copy of the Vicmarc100. It is a decent chuck. I've used several of the PSI chucks from www.pennstateind.com and they are pretty good.
All of these chucks have 4 jaws but the jaws are cut from a circle so they grip the wood better than metal chucks. Many will also take other jaw sizes. 
When your looking make sure they will fit the size lathe you have. Some don't go as small as 3/4x16.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Have you got a chuck yet? If not I have a 3" face plate and a nova midi chuck that will fit your lathe,both are brand new,never used.I pd 17.00 for the face plate and 49.00 for the chuck.I'll let you have them both for 70.00,that includes shipping.I got them for a little after market lathe I picked up last year and never used.The chuck was a discontinued one I picked up from Tim Gest at Nova tools.Just shoot me a PM if your interested.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

I use a Oneway Stronghold and a Nova chuck both are very good chucks, also a few different jaw sets for both..Welcome to the world of turning!


----------



## dragonslumber (Nov 7, 2009)

I use Nova, can get all kinds of jaws and they fit most of chucks they make. 
Don


----------

